# injury in pregnancy



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi All,

How do you code injury in pregnancy? 

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 23, 2009)

*pregnancy*

Check out chapter 11 in the coding guidelines in the front of the ICD-9 book. This should give you some insight into how it should be coded. Can't give you much more help without more info.


----------



## jbaird (Apr 23, 2009)

*Injury/Pregnant*

Look up pregnancy and code any specific complication as a result of the injury.  Or, if you don't have anything specific you can code the injury and add V22.0 (pregnant state) as a secondary code to show the patient is pregnant.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 23, 2009)

*injury*

I would not use the V22.0 as the V22.x codes indicate normal pregnancy. If there is an injury, it wouldn't be normal. I would use the complication codes. Just my thoughts!


----------



## dmaec (Apr 23, 2009)

agree - refer to chapter 11 as per Anna - (sound advice)


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 23, 2009)

Two questions, is this an injury as a complication of the pregnancy or an injured pregnant lady.  The answer will give you different codes.  The correct coding guidelines will tell you how this is doen.  Unless the physician documents that this is not complicating the pregnany then we must code a chapter 11 code first-listed.  There are also numerous coding clinics on this same issue, code V22.2 is not to be used unless specific documentation by the physician tells us the pregnancy is incidental.  Therefore what ever the injusry unless a complication of the pregnancy must have a 648.xx code first listed with the code for the injusy second.  Don't worry you have coded the injury/illness first, as a current condition complicating the management of the mother, using the second code to specify the injury/illness exactly.


----------

